# Aeolus ~ Of the Seven Winds



## Kisura (Dec 24, 2011)

The name may not be mine, but the actual character design is. Please, don't use this without my permission. I really like what i've come up with.

This is a work in progress character, inspired by the Greek god Aeolus, Ruler of the Winds. For now, a feral reference will do. Gonna sketch him later. Just need some place to put the information down.

(Head shot Quick Ref)






Name: Aeolus
Age: Unkown
Sex: Male
Species: Wind Feline (Elemental Cat)
Height: 6'4" (Feral)
Weight: Roughly 140lbs. Light frame.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: A light grey mohawk that runs down his mane. Black fur.
- Markings: Markings like a tiger, or striped cat. They are white and cover most of his body, but are decently spread out.
- Eye color: Deep blue
- Other features: Two ear peircings on each ear, near the top. Possibly wings, feathered. If not there will be some sort of elemental form near his shoulder blades that resemble wings, made of air.
Behavior and Personality: Very calm and quiet natured. Examines the situation before acting upon anything. Emotionless at times but isn't afraid to show his pain,hatred, or affection towards another person if the situation calls for it.

Skills: Can control the wind, or summon up powerful gusts, cyclones, or cause light rain storms.
Weaknesses: Friends, which is why he doesn't keep very many. Immortal but easily affected by whatever can harm us.

Likes: Light windy weather, the water, snow. Soft instrumental music.
Dislikes: Crowded places, long periods of heat.

History:
(This is still in progress)

Clothing/Personal Style: If he wore clothing, it would be something like a sleeve-less T-shirt, or no shirt at all. Long chained pants, or very light cloth leggings. Colors don't matter to him.

Goal: To gain a complete understanding of the ever changing nature of humans and other sentient beings.
Theme song: Fear Factory - ' Archetype '
Birthdate: Unkown
Star sign: Unkown

Favorite location: No preference.
Favorite weather: Snowy, or windy weather.
Favorite color: Teal

Least liked location: Dislikes cities
Least liked weather: Hot weather.

Enemies: The few that seek to destroy the last living myths in the world. 
Orientation: Unkown. Seems to have an interest in both genders but has never come out about it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

Is your character's power to break wind?


----------



## Kisura (Dec 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Is your character's power to break wind?



Break in what context?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

Kisura said:


> Break in what context?


It's a joke; the phrase "break wind" means to fart.


----------



## Kisura (Dec 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's a joke; the phrase "break wind" means to fart.



Ah. Lol. That's what no sleep gets me.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 24, 2011)

Heh... good one, CF.

Kisura, I like the idea of elemental wings, rather than "real" ones.  Etheral wings he can call upon when there is need.


----------



## Kisura (Dec 25, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Heh... good one, CF.
> 
> Kisura, I like the idea of elemental wings, rather than "real" ones. Etheral wings he can call upon when there is need.



I agree. I've already implimented those into the sketch.


----------

